# Van Til's Letter to John Murray Near the Time of his Death



## TylerRay (May 16, 2015)

This comes from Iain Murray's short biography of John Murray:



> Dear John,
> 
> Yesterday Paul Woolley called up to say that in a letter to him you said that you wished to be remembered to us. That did our hearts good
> 
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. I have differences with Van Til's epistemology and apologetics, but he was a wonderful churchman and a truly godly man.


----------



## TylerRay (May 16, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have differences with Van Til's epistemology and apologetics, but he was a wonderful churchman and a truly godly man.



I share your reservations about Vantilianism. Van Til, on the other hand, I don't know a whole lot about. This letter throws some light on both its author and its audience.


----------



## MW (May 17, 2015)

> Nothing has helped me more, John, than to hear you pour out your heart in prayer for the church of Jesus Christ as a whole and for individuals in particular.



I can also witness to being profoundly moved in prayer whilst hearing Prof. Murray pray before sermon, and these were only on tape.


----------



## Peairtach (May 17, 2015)

I met the great man once, as a boy, when my father and I were visiting in the Highlands in the early '70s. He gave me a pat on the head and 50p.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timfost (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful letter. Both Murray and Van Til have helped me tremendously in the last year as I wrestled with theology. I wish that I could have met them.


----------



## Miss Marple (May 18, 2015)

Remark how important small kindnesses are to a child, that you remembered that. Let us all be very kind to children.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (May 18, 2015)

When I was going to Westminster OPC in the late 90s, I had the great pleasure to sit in one-on-one membership classes with my pastor. One time he mentioned how he was a student of John Murray's, and so I asked about him. My pastor's eyes lit up, and his voice was beaming with love for the man as he recounted stories and told much of his godly character. I was truly moved by this moment, and I doubt I'll ever forget it. John Murray made a profound impact on my wonderful pastor's life.


----------

